# Any froggers in SE Florida?



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Are there any hobbyist/professional froggers in SE Florida? Palm Bay to Palm Beach. I am in Fort Pierce.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Not the answer you were looking for...but, if you can make it this saturday it will be well worth the trip: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/so...southeast-frog-get-together-sat-feb-16-a.html


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I wish I could! I am disabled and can not drive. Hopefully, I can meet up with some froggers from my side of the peninsula, and split gas for next time! BTW I just need a seat, and I can walk!  



randommind said:


> Not the answer you were looking for...but, if you can make it this saturday it will be well worth the trip: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/so...southeast-frog-get-together-sat-feb-16-a.html


----------

